
Microsoft to drop Xbox Live Gold subscription requirement in June - tweakz
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2014/05/13/microsoft-drop-gold-subscription-requirement-entertainment-apps-xbox-one-xbox-360-june/
======
UncleChis
Still don't know why users had to subscribe for Xbox gold to use free app at
the first place. Now it's too late!!!

